# HME Lessons Learned



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I've tried to write down most of the HME quirks I've learned over the past couple of years working on Enter Webz in hopes that they could help others.

I've documented them all at the hmedev.wikidot.com wiki on the page HME Lessons Learned
Right now it has all the stuff that was on my mind: Stream Resource URL issues, moyekj's Video and Youtube launching discoveries, Video scaling, and details of launching an application as stream.

It may not yet have everything I've included in the V49BApplication classes I posted before (and still haven't transferred to the wiki). But it's some of the bigger subjects.

I'll add to it as I remember or learn more. Please do the same ;]


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

That looks really useful.

Is anyone qualified to write a comparison of:
HME vs Flash vs Opera/HTML5 ?

I would spend more time on Apps, if I understood which platform is worth investing in.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

telemark said:


> That looks really useful.
> 
> Is anyone qualified to write a comparison of:
> HME vs Flash vs Opera/HTML5 ?
> ...


Well, all I can say for sure is: 
HME is available now on Series 2 and later, Flash and Opera/HTML5 work on Series 4 and later, but aren't particularly accessible to developers right now.

I strongly suspect they'll abandon HME in later models as soon as they've replaced all their own apps (especially since it's not robust), and they could even shut it off in older models perhaps as far back as Series 4.

I'm sticking with what is available now, and "enjoying it while it lasts." (Also, I don't know enough HTML5 or any flash). I figure I have at least 2 years, and maybe they'll never quite get rid of HME unless they do a major overhaul of their software for a new system.

Of course they could shut off "add an app" at a moment's notice on every series with no impact to them, regardless of whether they keep HME.

I think they have too small a team (because they have a relatively small user base... 4mil subscribers vs. estimated 100-200mil tablet users) to get there any time soon. so I'm not really worrying.


----------

